# Help with Egypt passport



## Carla_89 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could help me. 

I'm using the Visa4UK website to apply for a spousal visa and it is asking for my husband's passport details, for example "Place of Issue" and "Issuing Authority". My husband has an Egyptian password and the only information I can see that seems close to this is "Issuing Office" which is '56'. Does that mean "Place of Issue' should be 'Egypt' and "Issuing Authority" is '56'??

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Write Egypt and Passport Office Cairo.


----------



## Carla_89 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you


----------

